# Aspiring cube shape modder here



## Cubetastic (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi guys, I've recently developed an interest for shape modding cubes and am looking for some inspiration, post your ideas


----------



## ricoman7 (Aug 25, 2013)

i just got into modding and so far I've made a 5x5 barrel, a 7x7 barrel, a 3x5x5, and a fisher cube


----------



## Cubetastic (Aug 25, 2013)

ricoman7 said:


> i just got into modding and so far I've made a 5x5 barrel, a 7x7 barrel, a 3x5x5, and a fisher cube



Im just looking for inspiration at the moment, I've made barrel cubes also, tomorrow I will attempt a 3x3 ghost cube replica


----------



## VP7 (Aug 25, 2013)

Go here : http://www.twistypuzzles.com/forum/index.php?sid=ac511a3793ea54770ff93572e8c52b6c


----------



## peteraberg (Oct 30, 2013)

```

```



Cubetastic said:


> Hi guys, I've recently developed an interest for shape modding cubes and am looking for some inspiration, post your ideas



The half truncated 3x3x3 is nice to do and fun to solve afterwards. Also the FF 3x3x5 is fun and easy to do!


----------

